# Howard Jones leaves Killswitch Engage



## BucketheadRules (Jan 4, 2012)

From their Facebook:



Killswitch Engage said:


> To our family, friends and fans: We have decided to continue on without Howard Jones as the singer of Killswitch Engage. We love Howard and are thankful for the nine years that we've had him in the band. Out of respect for everyone involved we will not be discussing the specific reasons behind this decision. Howard is a part of our family and always will be, and we wish him well. He has left big shoes to fill, so we certainly have our work cut out for us to find the next singer of Killswitch, something we plan on making priority #1 going forward. Most importantly, thanks to all of you for all the support throughout the years and for sticking by us for all this time. We really do appreciate it and we very much look forward to having a new record for all of you in the not too distant future that we can all be proud of. Sincerely, Adam, Joel, Mike & Justin.



Not big into them any more but this sucks, he was an awesome singer.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm Jesse coming back? the Time of Grace album was pretty good.

Might be interesting having him back in and do a real KSE album again.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2012)

Really liked his stuff when I was first getting into music with heavy vocals, since he had such a robust singing voice. That said, his vocals just felt too "over the top" to me when I got older and they just totally dropped off my radar.

Still a Jesse Leach fan, though.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome and talented vocalist indeed. I kind of got the vibe from their 2009 DVD he wasn't into the music business but I wish him and the rest of the band well.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 4, 2012)

And now I can continue wishing Jesse was still in the band. 


Maybe soon.....


----------



## TimSE (Jan 4, 2012)

Facebook metallers are going cuntmental for this at the mo. Not massively into KSE but still an amazing vocalist!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2012)

I love KSE, and Howard's vocals. Damn shame.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 4, 2012)

Weird, they're pretty popular so I dont see why he'd leave if it's easy bank


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 4, 2012)

I actually liked KsE better with Howard. Well, I'm not a huge fan, but The End of Heartache was an amazing record and I love the vocals on it. I was a huuuge Blood has been Shed fan before Howard joined KsE, so fingers crossed he's getting back to put out an album with them!!!


----------



## FireInside (Jan 4, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> Hmmm Jesse coming back? the Time of Grace album was pretty good.
> 
> Might be interesting having him back in and do a real KSE album again.



I hope so! Not sure how Jesse's vox will sound on Howard's songs though...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 4, 2012)

I definitely prefer KSE with Howard... he just has such a great voice, it's rare to hear someone with that much soul and power now. I remember I was listening to them ages ago and my mum said he sounded like Tom Jones 

It's a shame he's gone, but I doubt I'll notice the difference because I don't really listen to them any more.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 4, 2012)

Love KSE and loved both Jesse and Howard in the band. That being said, I wouldn't mind seeing Jesse come back if the new songs are as good as the Times of Grace album was!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 4, 2012)

I always liked Jesse more. His voice is amazing, and nothing really came close to _Alive or Just Breathing_.

I started getting used to Howard's voice, but his screams were always poor in my opinion. They sounded forced and dry.

Also, everything started to sound the same after _Alive or Just Breathing_.


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm glad Howard Jones left Killswitch Engage because now he can get back to singing his hits like "Things Can Only Get Better", "What is Love" and "No One is to Blame"...


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 4, 2012)

Long as he still makes music i'll be happy. I wonder if he will be on the new record at all, he may have recorded some material for it. One can hope. 


He looks just like my high school's Librarian/volleyball coach was freaking scary!


----------



## Prov1dence (Jan 4, 2012)

This would be such big news like six years ago.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like his career is no longer alive, and just breathing.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 4, 2012)

Regarding the thread title, it doesn't sound like he LEFT KSE. It sounds like they kicked him out.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm on the same page as Randy with this one.

I figured this was going to happen after Howard went on break while Phil Labonte covered for him a couple years ago. Actually just saw on Phil's twitter earlier "No, I am not joining kse".

I wouldn't mind having Jesse back, especially if he's writing/singing like he did on the Times Of Grace disc!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2012)

Dan said:


> I'm glad Howard Jones left Killswitch Engage because now he can get back to singing his hits like "Things Can Only Get Better", "What is Love" and "No One is to Blame"...



I see what you did there.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 4, 2012)

I much more preferred Jesse. Howard had better technical control and range, but Jesse's vocals were MUCH more soulful..hopefully he comes back or they find someone able to do that hopefully a best of both worlds type deal


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 4, 2012)

liked howard allot more than jesse but i know that no one on earth would be surprised or too upset if jesse joined agian


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

This sucks. I really enjoyed all their work with Howard. It'd be awesome for Jesse to come back though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 4, 2012)

this would happen the day i decide to wear my KSE shirt


----------



## yellowv (Jan 4, 2012)

The last KSE was rubbish. It all just started sounding the same with Howard. The Times of grace album is fantastic. Fingers crossed that Jesse comes back.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 4, 2012)

Jstring said:


> but his screams were always poor in my opinion. They sounded forced and dry.
> 
> .



Really? I always thought his screams were so... 'distorted'... that they were almost inorganic - like a human voicebox couldn't have made them, just like jens kidman (although I do love the sound of both singers).


----------



## mithologian (Jan 5, 2012)

First the human abstract, then this? After a year filled with so much great musical renditions, this seems to be like a rough start for 2012.
This is the lineup that got me into heavy music, now i will never be able to see this combination live. I do agree the newest album was not their best work, but id like to think its because Adam didn't produce it. Seems to be the only thing different in the formula that made heartache and daylight dies great, as well as any other records he has produced.


----------



## oddcam (Jan 5, 2012)

Too many Howard haters in here. He can sing, scream, and everything-in-between better than 99% of metal vocalists out there, and his voice has great character.

If Jesse comes back they can do a KsE/Times of Grace tour, but he can't really sing and it's only a matter of time before his vocal technique (or lack thereof) keeps him from performing.

In conclusion... Chris Clancy!


----------



## littledoc (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, let's get freaking Chris Clancy in there stat! 

Howard was an awesome vocalist. Jesse was alright, but let's not kid ourselves into thinking he has anywhere near the range and power that Howard does. I definitely don't think it's a coincidence that KSE shot to fame with _The End of Heartache_. Not too many vocalists are that good, or that unique. 

So, again... Chris Clancy!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Weird, they're pretty popular so I dont see why he'd leave if it's easy bank




The guy is a massive alcoholic- they had to cancel a (their last?) tour because of it. Dude couldn't get his shit together. I think this was more of a him 'being asked/told to leave' rather than him leaving just of his own accord. He was basically preventing them from being able to tour or function. I'm actually surprised it took them as long as it did.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 5, 2012)

this is such a terrible way to end my already terrible day.

that being said, there is only one person in my head that could do better than howard

Christian Älvestam. True facts.


----------



## Hankey (Jan 5, 2012)

This makes me a sad panda :/...

But on the other hand:

Probably more Times Of Grace and maybe Philswitch Engage?


----------



## DLG (Jan 5, 2012)

TheFerryMan said:


> this is such a terrible way to end my already terrible day.
> 
> that being said, there is only one person in my head that could do better than howard
> 
> Christian Älvestam. True facts.



dude didn't want to tour with SS who tour about 10 times less than KSE.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 5, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> I figured this was going to happen after Howard went on break while Phil Labonte covered for him a couple years ago. Actually just saw on Phil's twitter earlier "No, I am not joining kse".



Thank god, because Phil Labonte is a fucking terrible singer.



I mean... seriously? Jesus Christ, he's about two and a quarter semitones off at the best of times.


----------



## DLG (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah Phil's a great screamer, but his cleans sound like heavy studio magic. 

when they covered Believe in Nothing by Nevermore my soul cried.


----------



## Harry (Jan 5, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> The guy is a massive alcoholic- they had to cancel a (their last?) tour because of it. Dude couldn't get his shit together. I think this was more of a him 'being asked/told to leave' rather than him leaving just of his own accord. He was basically preventing them from being able to tour or function. I'm actually surprised it took them as long as it did.



Source?
Something doesn't add up. He's well known for being a straight edge musician


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jessie's screams were way more powerful and emotion filled than Howard's IMO, but Howard had a much more powerful singing voice.


That being said, I'm not really upset by this at all. The band definitely needed a breath of fresh air, their last couple albums were pretty generic. Alive or Just Breathing was a freakin masterpiece, and The End Of Heartache was a damn good record too, but after that...not so much.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Now only if Jesse will make a return....that would be win.

I liked Howard, but the style of music changed when he came on board...i guess i just prefer the old killswitch sound


----------



## linchpin (Jan 5, 2012)

Man I'm gonna miss his love songs.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2012)

DLG said:


> yeah Phil's a great screamer, but his cleans sound like heavy studio magic.



Add Oli Herbert to that list. The crispest, cleanest solos on the album and just a total car wreck live. /OT


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 5, 2012)

Randy said:


> Add Oli Herbert to that list. The crispest, cleanest solos on the album and just a total car wreck live. /OT



Yeah, this too. Used to really admire him, his solos are amazing on the records.

I've gone right off ATR, they're just a studio band who write boring music with good solos that they can't play live.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 5, 2012)

This Darkened Heart by All That Remains was an awesome record for sure, but after that they started writing in a more generic formula, which I can only assume was to gain mass appeal.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 5, 2012)

Harry said:


> Source?
> Something doesn't add up. He's well known for being a straight edge musician



I'd like to know where this was heard as well.

I've ALWAYS gotten the impression from the very day he joined that Howard was not a huge fan of KSE's music, and that he did NOT like Adam. I've witnessed quite a few tense moments between the two over the years, and seen a few snippy comments from Howard towards Adam in interviews.

Too many people saying "Bring back Jesse!!!", not enough people saying "Bring back Blood Has Been Shed!!!!"


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 5, 2012)

At first I didn't like the tone of Howard's clean vocals, but I liked the music and he eventually grew on me.

When my musical 'world' was much smaller, I would have been crushed if the singer of a band I liked was no longer there, but not anymore. I'm hopeful Killswitch will find a good replacement and put out some new stuff that I like, but if not, there's plenty of other good music to be heard


----------



## kamello (Jan 5, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> this would happen the day i decide to wear my KSE shirt



Im having a pretty similar feeling  , I just got into them like 3 weeks ago, The End of the Heartache is killer


----------



## Solodini (Jan 5, 2012)

Dan said:


> I'm glad Howard Jones left Killswitch Engage because now he can get back to singing his hits like "Things Can Only Get Better", "What is Love" and "No One is to Blame"...



You forgot his classic, "Party All The Time".


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 5, 2012)

Randy said:


> Really liked his stuff when I was first getting into music with heavy vocals, since he had such a robust singing voice. That said, his vocals just felt too "over the top" to me when I got older and they just totally dropped off my radar.
> 
> Still a Jesse Leach fan, though.



A little off topic, but Randy, no matter what you say or how intelligently you put out your thoughts, I always giggle thanks to David Vincent.

Ahem, anyway, yeah, I'm in the same boat with Howard's vocals. Jesse Leach would be a really good choice for KSE to continue with.


----------



## ridner (Jan 5, 2012)

Blood Has Been Shed


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 5, 2012)

dang, has it really been 9 yrs? still a kse fan but the last couple albums have been so, so...nothing as epic as "alive" or "heartache"

ive always loved jesse's sound & "times of grace" was great album. nice guy too, i meet him in fort worth when he was in seemless. i did miss having his scream style & heartfelt emotions in the kse songs. it would be great if he does come back, just hope this time he sticks to it. im sure lessons were learned on both sides.

that being said howard has some of the best vocals out there & he will def be hard to replace. if he has any issues, i wish him the best & hope they get resolved cause this guy needs to be in the music scene.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 5, 2012)

Randy said:


> Add Oli Herbert to that list. The crispest, cleanest solos on the album and just a total car wreck live. /OT




I have seen them twice, and Oli butchered every single solo. Along with Phil sounding like crap. Worst live band I have ever witnessed twice


Back on topic. I think it sucks that Howard is gone. I liked him a lot more than Jesse. Although I wouldnt be sad if Jesse were to rejoin the band.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Harry said:


> Source?
> Something doesn't add up. He's well known for being a straight edge musician



BLABBERMOUTH.NET - KILLSWITCH ENGAGE To Continue Headlining Tour With Guest Vocalist


That's all I could find, but I remember reading something else. Someone in the comments says it was 'due to back pain from load in' (which it also wrongfully states on wikipedia) or something to that effect, but then someone promptly states- if that were the case then they would have just said that and that would've been the end with it. They said 'personal issues', so it's speculative at this point I guess. I wish I could find where I had read that...


----------



## lemeker (Jan 5, 2012)

Well this just blows goats......I never got to see KsE with Jessie, but did see them when Howard first joined, and they were touring on Alive or Just Breathing with In Flames.....and I hate to say it but they blew In Flames out of the water that night......my jaw dropped ( I've seen a lot of amazing bands and they just fucking rocked in way that's inconceivable)....and I've been a fan ever since. 

I was always partial to Jessie's vocals, but Howard was no slouch either, and actually liked both, kind of my view with Van Halen, different singers but both somehow fit into the band really well.

Still sad day for KsE news.......


----------



## fps (Jan 5, 2012)

Didn't know this band was still going, never really got into them. Howard always seemed like a good guy though, and Adam D's talent is undeniable. Will the original singer return?


----------



## op1e (Jan 5, 2012)

Both were good in their own way. Maybe next they can peruse the Home Depot for a suitable replacement. As long as they Dont Stop Believing, they just might find an Asian man they can slave out and keep all the profits.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 5, 2012)

one of my favorite bands and i like them better with howard. oh well, it was good while it lasted


----------



## themike (Jan 5, 2012)

Jesse will never return. He left the band in the first place because he didn't want to be in a full time, touring band anymore. He's busy with his 2 other projects (that don't do extensive touring), working on a solo album, as well as DJing and traveling. I'd like it as much as the next person, but it just isn't a possibility. 

With that being said, I'm sure they will find a great replacement as they've never given me a reason to doubt them before


----------



## DLG (Jan 6, 2012)

lemeker said:


> Well this just blows goats......I never got to see KsE with Jessie, but did see them when Howard first joined, and they were touring on Alive or Just Breathing with In Flames.....and I hate to say it but they blew In Flames out of the water that night......my jaw dropped ( I've seen a lot of amazing bands and they just fucking rocked in way that's inconceivable)....and I've been a fan ever since.



I got to see them with Jesse a day before Alive dropped and they blew Soilwork off the stage as well. Mind you, this was Natural Born Chaos tour, at the height of my Soilwork fandom, and I still thought this band I never heard of before crushed them. 

saw that tour with In Flames too, that included Sentenced too, right?

the last time I saw them was at the New England Hardcore and Metal Fest in 2003 and I haven't heard any albums since End of Heartache though.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 6, 2012)

Didnt Howard get into some shit about a pornstar and a pregnancy? is this a part of that?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 6, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> Didnt Howard get into some shit about a pornstar and a pregnancy? is this a part of that?



That was a hoax someone did on Twitter or something with some pornstars account. That was right when he left the tour and Phil from All That Remains filled in.

As for the Howard being an alcoholic, I've also heard about him being straight edge quite a bit in the past. (And if he were a boozer, like the rest of us boozers, he wouldn't care about being seen in that light on the Set The World Ablaze DVD....especially in the scenes with Adam and the other guys rolling around the bus being shitfaced).

And for the Phil Labonte comments....I can't agree more. It's funny watching him on the Melissa Cross DVD (The Art Of Screaming) where he's talking about how he can scream all day....well, that's all well and good, if you only scream in all your songs. 

Saw a bunch of live vids....man...even when he filled in for KSE, all I could think was "amatuer vocalist on a pro tour". He can scream, but not without sacrificing his voice.

Granted, KSE was rockin' some pitch correction live, Howard could at least SING clearly.

Could be a production thing too...ya get a shit tour manager that doesn't give a fuck, a shittier production manager and ya get ATR live. Throw a few more thousand album sales at a band and ya get the red carpet production with all the compression and auto-tune a want!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 6, 2012)

op1e said:


> Both were good in their own way. Maybe next they can peruse the Home Depot for a suitable replacement. As long as they Dont Stop Believing, they just might find an Asian man they can slave out and keep all the profits.


 i see what you did...

...i saw journey w/ def leppard a few years ago. that asian dude pulled it off for the most part. it was hard to tell the difference live.


back on topic - ive listened to a few of the singers that were suggested, and even tho they were pretty good, i dont think they fit the kse style....unless they plan to change directions.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 6, 2012)

Such a shame to see Howard go, though I wish him luck in his future endeavors.

My speculation is that he is wanting to continue to his path on a record label he created or manage a band (I remeber an interview he did mentioning to the fact he was deep into it).


----------



## lemeker (Jan 6, 2012)

DLG said:


> I got to see them with Jesse a day before Alive dropped and they blew Soilwork off the stage as well. Mind you, this was Natural Born Chaos tour, at the height of my Soilwork fandom, and I still thought this band I never heard of before crushed them.
> 
> saw that tour with In Flames too, that included Sentenced too, right?
> 
> the last time I saw them was at the New England Hardcore and Metal Fest in 2003 and I haven't heard any albums since End of Heartache though.




to be honest I don't remember who the opener was (we didn't get there in time).....

only saw Soilwork once with KsE and DevilDriver, here in Chicago a few years back (Devildrver was supporting The Last Kind Words).....not bad but not what I was expecting.......


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 6, 2012)

As for replacements, I'm surprised no one has mentioned Paul Stoddard from Diecast. I feel like his voice, style, and taste would fit KSE perfectly.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2012)

Howard speaks. 



> Well, I guess I will shed a little light without going too deep. As some of you may know, Ive had a pretty interesting couple of years to say the least battling with some personal issues. One of the low points being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes that went unchecked for years.
> 
> The rest of the band stuck with me through it, and to be honest they are the ones that kept me going. The whole experience definitely put a scare in me.
> Recently weve all been in writing mode but somehow I couldnt get excited about the new album and all the touring that would go with it. The guys saw it before I did. In hindsight I now realize that my heart wasnt in it.
> ...


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Howard. I never heard of the Type 2 Diabetes though. It's a shitty disease to have, especially if unchecked.

I hope he finds his inspiration soon, the world can't go long with out that voice.


----------



## DLG (Jan 7, 2012)

how about tommy vext or whatever from divine heresy? dude even looks like howard a little


----------



## linchpin (Jan 7, 2012)

DLG said:


> how about tommy vext or whatever from divine heresy? dude even looks like howard a little



Would LOVE to see that happen... but something tells me he might get fired again


----------



## redskyharbor (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone who's listened to the Times of Grace debut will know that Jesse is probably the best man for the job even if he doesn't like being in a full time band. He's come pretty far from Alive Or Just Breathing.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 7, 2012)

DLG said:


> how about tommy vext or whatever from divine heresy? dude even looks like howard a little



I remember that being the April Fools joke on MetalSucks. Now I can actually see this happening.


----------



## ridner (Jan 10, 2012)

glad Howard broke the silence


----------



## petereanima (Jan 10, 2012)

> _"We've been getting a lot of inquiries about the [vacant KILLSWITCH ENGAGE] singer position. If you are interested, please send an MP3 or a song link, a photo and a brief description of yourself to the management email address provided in the contact section of KillswitchEngage.com."_



go for it dudes.


----------



## themike (Jan 10, 2012)

ridner said:


> glad Howard broke the silence


 I see what you did there. 


I've been listening to KSE for the last few days and must admit that all the lyrics that once sounded like they were written for an ex-girlfriend, now sounds like he's singing to me about leaving the band. It hurts


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm here for Blood Has Been Shed. Give me Spirals II dammit!


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 11, 2012)

metaljohn said:


> I'm here for Blood Has Been Shed. Give me Spirals II dammit!



This. In the worst possible way.


----------



## kerska (Jan 11, 2012)

Howard should have never left Blood Has Been Shed.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 11, 2012)

Rick said:


> Howard speaks.


When I read that I imagined it in a James Earl Jones voice and also imagined lions.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 12, 2012)

Howard sounds JUST LIKE a black version of Seth Rogan! For reals! Killer on vox tho! I cant wait to see who they replace him with. I dont think it will be Jesse tho. Jesse really sounds like poop on all the live videos I have watched of Times of Grace on youtube. Although he does sound better in Empires Shall Fall. As long as they dont go Philswitch again! Geeeezzzz! I seen them @ Cain's in Tulsa with Phil and he RUINED their songs! Literally took a big greasy dump on their music. Just sayin'...


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think they need to recruit the vocalist from Soilwork. Just my opinion. His range is PHENOMENAL!


----------



## Dan (Jan 12, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> I think they need to recruit the vocalist from Soilwork. Just my opinion. His range is PHENOMENAL!



Speed would never do it. He has FAR too many projects on the go at the moment as it is, and although he does have some exposure in the mainstream metal scene i think they would prefer to go for someone in a smaller band. I don't believe the music is his cup of tea.

If im honest it wouldnt suprise me if Adam D did all the vocals on the next record 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNfgfwu6YP4


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 12, 2012)

A friend of mine I use to be in a Metalcore band with sent in a recording and info to them. Wondering how many unknowns have sent in already.


----------



## Sliggy (Jan 13, 2012)

I did


----------



## littledoc (Jan 23, 2012)

Chris Clancy (ex-Muntiny Within) covering End of Heartache. Tell me this is not awesome.

Chris Clancy - End Of Heartache by Chris Clancy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 23, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Chris Clancy (ex-Muntiny Within) covering End of Heartache. Tell me this is not awesome.
> 
> Chris Clancy - End Of Heartache by Chris Clancy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



His vocals fit right in there (although it sort of sounds like he's trying to sound more Howard-ish). I would be satisfied if he got the job, he has the potential for it


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 24, 2012)

If Jesse is back I will like this band again. One of the best vocalists of all time in my honest fucking opinion.

He actually has been at a few of their live shows RECENTLY and did some old songs and he sounded amazing. Howard even stopped adding backup vocals and walked off stage because Jesse was doing so good, but in a good way like he was enjoying it.

I think Jesse is coming back. I will be PISSED if it is anyone else.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 24, 2012)

Killswitch recently with a fill in singer:



2009 Jesse w/Killswitch:


----------



## linchpin (Jan 24, 2012)

I just noticed how all their singers are now bald or shave their hair... Jesse, Howard and Phil...and if they decide to hire Tommy Vext, that's another bald one... 

Seriously i hope they do get Tommy, despite what anyone thinks of him, i really like what he did in DH.


----------



## Gitte (Jan 24, 2012)

how about former bury your dead singer "Myke Terry"? He hits the notes and can shout!


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate to say it but the more I think about this whole situation the more I feel like it doesn't actually matter who they employ as the new vocalist if they keep sticking to the songwriting formula they've used for the past two albums.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 24, 2012)

As I've mentioned before, I love every album they have ever put out with the exception of the newest self titled. I just can't get into it.

I became a fan after Jesse already left so I'm partial to Howard but I still dig the living hell out of Jesse's style. The man is an emotional beast!

As far as new singers I would really like to see someone that doesn't just try to cop Jesse or Howard's voice and has something of their own. I think Killswitch could use a little reinvigoration.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 25, 2012)

I still can't believe people are still harping on the whole Jesse vs Howard debacle. They have completely different styles. Also, vocalists don't usually affect the song writing dynamics to the extent that a band stagnates at all so I don't understand that comment very well. 

It would be cool if Jesse rejoined, but Jesse already has two bands and is working on a solo project so I'm not sure if he can do that or not. Personally, I wish Seemless would reform. That band was epic and Pete Cortese needs something to do. He's a pretty unique guitarist IMO. 

If KsE gets a new vocalist they haven't had before, everyone will be like, bring Howard back probably, haha. Oh well, hopefully he gets on top of that diabetes problem. That sucks big time.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 25, 2012)

I always liked Blood Has Been Shed way better then KSE. Killswitch was so friggin generic to me. Bought one album, couldn't get into it. 

Maybe back to his solo career he ditched from the 80's...

http://youtu.be/QE61Bz7IHKg



Jk


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 25, 2012)

"This next song is called... When Darkness Falls. It's about when Howard left the band..."

Too soon, too soon?


----------



## bioniczero (Jan 25, 2012)

Gitte said:


> how about former bury your dead singer "Myke Terry"? He hits the notes and can shout!



This actually probably isn't a bad suggestion. As much as I really disliked the last couple of Bury Your Dead albums with him (more because I'm a BYD superfan from way back than anything), I could see him working with KSE.


----------



## jairic (Jan 25, 2012)

Liked Howard, didn't like Jesse that much; I kind of agree with a previous poster, though... If they keep writing songs like their recent work (mostly directed toward last album) it won't matter if it's Howard or Jesse singing.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 26, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Chris Clancy (ex-Muntiny Within) covering End of Heartache. Tell me this is not awesome.
> 
> Chris Clancy - End Of Heartache by Chris Clancy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I love Mutiny Within and I really like that song but something about that cover doesn't click with me. It sounds forced almost


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dan said:


> Speed would never do it. He has FAR too many projects on the go at the moment as it is, and although he does have some exposure in the mainstream metal scene i think they would prefer to go for someone in a smaller band. I don't believe the music is his cup of tea.
> 
> If im honest it wouldnt suprise me if Adam D did all the vocals on the next record



He could do it if he wanted. I like his vox on the Times of Grace album. If he did it though, he'd prove Joel right by doing everything he can so he doesn't have to play guitar... well, that'd be another excuse, haha.


----------



## anomynous (Feb 6, 2012)

Jesse's officially back


Killswitch Engage


----------



## TheChuggernaut (Feb 6, 2012)

i havent posted here in a while but i had to express just how stoked i am to have Jesse back in KsE. AOJB is still my favorite album of all time.

but had the guy from MW gotten the job i wouldve loved it too, his cover was sick.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 6, 2012)

So stoked with this! Alive or Just Breathing and Hymn of a broken man are some of my favourite all time releases, this is amazing.


----------



## linchpin (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder if he came back via email this time...


----------



## Genome (Feb 6, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Jesse's officially back
> 
> 
> Killswitch Engage


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Amazing fucking news. Alive or Just Breathing was the best Killswitch album by far, hopefully they get that energy back again.


----------



## themike (Feb 6, 2012)

Seeing this earlier today just made me smile - there's no way around it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am beyond excited. 

This is some of the BEST news I've seen in years.


----------



## Joose (Feb 6, 2012)

genome said:


>



This.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 7, 2012)

I am totally syked. This is awesome.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 7, 2012)

I love Howard, but "Alive or Just Barely Breathing" is one of my favorite albums, and I'm not even a metalcore fan.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 7, 2012)

^Same, it's one of my first metal album too.
But I can't really give a rats about KSE right now, they haven't put out anything great beside that IMO, so I'm not totally stoked at all.

I'm awaiting a grade A album.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

genome said:


>



FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WEEE HEEWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I love Howard, but "Alive or Just Barely Breathing" is one of my favorite albums, and I'm not even a metalcore fan.


----------



## DLG (Feb 7, 2012)

it would be nice if they turned up the heaviness again now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Can we get the thread renamed to "Jesse David Leach rejoins Killswitch Engage"? 

I much prefer Jesse's brand of miserable bastard to Howard's 

Kind of funny though after how much of a douche they made Jesse out to be in their DVD 

Either way, I'm actually looking forward to their next album now. Times of Grace was basically KsE but better anyway.


----------



## Jontain (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow I was expecting this to just be false hope but that is awesome!

Will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 7, 2012)

i have been listening to all their album, and i can not get into the 1st one, i am sorry to say.

i think it is jessie's voice, to me it doesn't fit the rest.

On another hand, i am questioning this dude's pride, because if someone had dissed me as much as they did (openly in a DVD) they could have all gone to get buttfuck in hell before i would have even remotely consider hearing their name being ushered in my presence!!! 

weird...or love knows no boundaries..??


----------



## themike (Feb 7, 2012)

Did I watch a different DVD than you guys? haha

I thought on the DVD they came across as still friends, and understanding of Jesse's "situations". I mean it can't be easy getting married and never being home with your new wife. Combine that with severe depression and you have an ugly situation on your hands. In the DVD he admitted himself that it wasn't the best way to quit the band and took fault for it. Fast forward to 2012 and we're almost a decade after he left and still close with them (times of grace, ahem) and even filled in for howard last year when Howard jumped ship.


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Feb 7, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Did I watch a different DVD than you guys? haha
> 
> I thought on the DVD they came across as still friends, and understanding of Jesse's "situations". I mean it can't be easy getting married and never being home with your new wife. Combine that with severe depression and you have an ugly situation on your hands. In the DVD he admitted himself that it wasn't the best way to quit the band and took fault for it. Fast forward to 2012 and we're almost a decade after he left and still close with them (times of grace, ahem) and even filled in for howard last year when Howard jumped ship.




Yeah, agreed... I must have watched the same DVD you did because that's exactly how I remember them saying it went down.

Jesse is the MAN.. The next album should be good business.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Feb 7, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Jesse's officially back
> 
> 
> Killswitch Engage



i guess i should be happy. but i'm pretty dissapointed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 7, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Did I watch a different DVD than you guys? haha
> 
> I thought on the DVD they came across as still friends, and understanding of Jesse's "situations". I mean it can't be easy getting married and never being home with your new wife. Combine that with severe depression and you have an ugly situation on your hands. In the DVD he admitted himself that it wasn't the best way to quit the band and took fault for it. Fast forward to 2012 and we're almost a decade after he left and still close with them (times of grace, ahem) and even filled in for howard last year when Howard jumped ship.



Yeah sure they didn't paint him out as an out and out bastard or anything but it was on the condemning side of friendly. If they wanted to they could have edited differently but they chose to make him out as a little bit of a bad guy in the whole story. Maybe it's what Jesse wanted, I don't know.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not to fond of his vocals but I will still check out their new stuff


----------



## linchpin (Feb 7, 2012)

To those who expect an album anywhere near the same vein as AOJB is in for a massive shock, no point using that album as reference, the guy doesn't sound anywhere near as raw as he did, so... brace yourselves.

I know it sounds weird but i feel he... "cleaned up" his vocals.... does that sound weird?


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, official announcement was made today, and apparently Jesse did Howard songs during the audition, as well as AOJB and new stuff.

Yep, psyched.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 10, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah sure they didn't paint him out as an out and out bastard or anything but it was on the condemning side of friendly. If they wanted to they could have edited differently but they chose to make him out as a little bit of a bad guy in the whole story. Maybe it's what Jesse wanted, I don't know.



What DVD was this? Can you put a link up, because they've always had a good relationship with him to my knowledge. 

Also, I'd thought I'd post this heaviness here for you all to enjoy.


And this isn't KsE, but it's still epic and it shows their roots.


----------

